

Philosopher Flusser about 2 kinds of complexity - mrpsbrk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyfOcAAcoH8

======
mrpsbrk
Structural complexity (the internals) against functional complexity (the use)
reminds me that worse is better because overengineering selects orthogonality
into unimportant problem-dimensions, that is tends to enhance the structure
while hindering the use.

~~~
zenogais
It would seem that programming languages play a big part in determining the
level of structural complexity produced in a piece of software. Lisp, for
example, is structurally simple while being functionally complex.

